# Vivaldi - Summer - Presto --- Vienna Special Edition VOL 1 and 1 PLUS



## vsti (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi everyone

A mockup for this well-known piece.

Software I have used: Cubase - Especial Edition VOL 1 & 1 PLUS - Vienna instrument Pro - Virtualsoundstage - Valhalla room reverb

I accompanied it with a video to make it more enjoyable.

Feedback, criticism and opinions are welcome

Greetings


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 9, 2020)

Really nice. Did you use MIDI files with parts or program your own? Thanks


----------



## vsti (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello thank you very much.

I downloaded the midi file.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 10, 2020)

@vsti this sounds gorgeous. VSL is perfect for this. The sound is wonderful.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 10, 2020)

Paul T McGraw said:


> VSL is perfect for this. The sound is wonderful.


Without owning any VSL product myself, I have to agree. Great tone for the piece. Very well done @vsti


----------



## fahl5 (Jan 10, 2020)

Well done and interesting for me, since I have recently done the same with Spitfire Chamber Strings and the Emotional Violin as Soloist.
S.F.: Vivaldi L'Estate III presto (Spitfire Chamber Strings + Emotional Violin as Soloist)

You will notice that VSL tends perhaps to become a bit more noisy ("harsch") in the higher velocities of their staccato's. It is of course a matter of taste, while I personally tend to prefer to let the melody and harmony still dominate over the percussive aspect. But as I said, it will always be a matter of personal taste.

So I post it, just to allow the comparison with my humble attempt without any VSL-Stuff (which I also have but more and more are becoming tired to use, while it 'was' great when it was released 15-20 Years ago, but as it seems no longer setting the new standards and obviously have in their recent published products completly lost the good soundengineer's ears, that still make the old libraries sound in several aspects at least more acceptable than the latest VSL-Stuff .)

How ever stay curious for the market, there are currently so many exciting producers of good Orchestral and stringslibraries in the market, that no one is forced to stick with VSL in the Year 2000


----------



## vsti (Jan 10, 2020)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @vsti this sounds gorgeous. VSL is perfect for this. The sound is wonderful.


Thanks Paul. Your comment is much appreciated.



Bluemount Score said:


> Without owning any VSL product myself, I have to agree. Great tone for the piece. Very well done @vsti


Thanks so much Bluemont.



fahl5 said:


> Well done and interesting for me, since I have recently done the same with Spitfire Chamber Strings and the Emotional Violin as Soloist.....



I wanted to do it with my vsl chamber library, but I lacked articulations.
It's funny what you say, because for me, the biggest flaw I see in this library is that it's too clean, but it's true that in the fortissimo it sounds harsch , something I like. How do you say, a matter of taste.
Thanks for listening.

--------------------------------------
Pd: I have noticed that you all have published works, I will listen to them this weekend.
Pd2: My English is not perfect, maybe I say something wrong, I hope you understand, thanks to everyone again.


----------



## Jos Wylin (Jan 11, 2020)

Great sound and performance with an incredible amount of orchestral realism. The near recording provides so much detail. Your work is even more special because you've used the Special Editions (a bit more limited in articulations and recorded notes). With the full versions, you could reach a perfect setting.
I'm also fond of VSS (only as IR since its room acoustic is rather limited) and you have to add some overall tail reverb of a similar room like you did with Walhalla.
Splendid job!


----------



## vsti (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks so much, Jos.

I am happy with the variety of articulations that gives SE1 and SE1 plus, but it is true that missing a greater dynamic, 2 or three layers is sometimes not enough.

I used VSS because I'm a newbie and I didn't want to get involved with the orchestral positioning, in fact, I put the preset for the special edition that came by default, without touching anything else. My ear does not differentiate so many subtleties. 

My next mockup is doing it without VSS and I will try to position only with the reverb. Valhalla room reverb allows you to independently configure the early reflections and the tail. I hope it works out well. But if it's too much trouble, I'll go back to VSS.

Thanks again.


----------



## Arbee (Jan 11, 2020)

Nicely done! IMO, despite any hype and group think to the contrary, _nothing_ sounds more authentic than VSL's original libraries for this kind of work in the right hands.


----------



## Jos Wylin (Jan 11, 2020)

vsti said:


> Thanks so much, Jos.
> 
> I am happy with the variety of articulations that gives SE1 and SE1 plus, but it is true that missing a greater dynamic, 2 or three layers is sometimes not enough.
> 
> ...


Not many people could get such high standard with only the SE strings!


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jan 11, 2020)

Very nice indeed, congrats. One thing: around 1:00 descending scale should be d-moll, so e NOT e flat. And again around 1:05. 
IMHO

Cheers


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 11, 2020)

Sounds good, lots of nice things.

The solo part is way too robotic. Remember, this is a concerto. It sounds like a midi file where every note is the same length, nobody plays like that.

Here's a video of Josh playing it. Notice that it's not metronomical, he brings out certain notes etc. When he gets to the top A, he takes his time, then speeds up as he runs down the scale. And when he gets to the bottom, there is a D "drone" that you don't have (and should). In the orch, there are a lot of dynamics, lots of hairpins throughout. Also, pay attention to the notes as you have several wrong ones throughout (although there are many versions of this).

It will be a challenge to put more "music" in this, especially at this tempo. But it needs it. You can go through the solo part and raise some velocity levels on the first note of each scale. You could also change the stroke as some are longer. Hard to do no doubt. It needs to sound like an "interpretation". Right now, it sounds very good but it's too "midi" to pull it off. 

And to be nit-picky, the seconds at the beginning in real life are never as loud as the firsts.


----------



## jason.d (Jan 11, 2020)

Sounds pretty good! Curious, how crazy did you go with switching articulations? Or are you using just one articulation and leaving it at that?


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you all, first excuse my English, I will try to express myself well



Arbee said:


> Nicely done! IMO, despite any hype and group think to the contrary, _nothing_ sounds more authentic than VSL's original libraries for this kind of work in the right hands.


Thanks @Arbee, I also think it's a great library.
---------------------

Thanks again @Jos Wylin, I have listened to yours work and that of @Paul T McGraw and they are fantastic, that you make your own compositions with such realism is to play in a higher league.
-------------------------



andrzejmakal said:


> Very nice indeed, congrats. One thing: around 1:00 descending scale should be d-moll, so e NOT e flat. And again around 1:05.
> IMHO


Thanks @andrzejmakal. I don't know anything about music theory, so maybe you're right.
Of course, the piece is in G minor and I think that the descending scale does it in that tone.
In any case, that scale still sounds good to me. (I think that in this kind of music and more in the Baroque, there are variations)
Thanks for the appreciation, you have made me investigate 
--------------------------

Thanks for the observation @Sears Poncho, in the solo part descending scale there is variation of time, the bpm goes from 166 to 156 and goes back up to 162.
It is not exactly in time, but I understand that it should have been more meticulous. I used this video by Mari Samuelsen as a reference:



She doesn't take time in the A top, but she does things that I don't contemplate, let's see if I can fix that fragment today and upload it here to see how you see it.
I will change only that fragment, the complete work would already be complicated because I would also have to adjust the video 
I will read your suggestions carefully. Although I did not understand what is D (drone).
-----------------------------

Thanks @jason.d The main articulations I used are 3, spiccato, staccato and staccato with sustain. The solo violin does more things, in addition to the previously mentioned articulations it also has, detache, detache sorts, sustain and some legato.
There can be fragments of several compases using the same articulation and there are also compases where a different articulation sounds for each note.
I try not to worry about whether or not it is the right articulations. I just think if it sounds good or not. 

In this piece I made a change of articulation using keyswitches for some instruments and CC for others, to see what I preferred, and I discovered that using CC is much faster and usable for me, perhaps because of the VI pro matrix system.

Best regards to all


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2020)

> ....Thanks @andrzejmakal. I don't know anything about music theory, so maybe you're right.
> Of course, the piece is in G minor and I think that the descending scale does it in that tone.
> In any case, that scale still sounds good to me. (I think that in this kind of music and more in the Baroque, there are variations)
> Thanks for the appreciation, you have made me investigate
> ...


Andrzejmakal is right, there should be an e natural in that scale... the fact that the piece is is g minor doesn't mean that it can't deviate to other tonal centers. At that point in the score the center has shifted to d minor, fifth degree of g, which was a common practice those days. Saying that it does sound good to you would make Antonio mad


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

@Rob, Haha, ok, I will consult some score to see if I can change it. Because by ear with the version of Mari Samuelsen, I am unable to notice differences, too fast.

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2020)

vsti said:


> @Rob, Haha, ok, I will consult some score to see if I can change it. Because by ear with the version of Mari Samuelsen, I am unable to notice differences, too fast.
> 
> Thanks


when in doubt use a slowdowner...


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi
Mari, as in embedded YT, plays e natural, as well as Carmignola, Podger, Beyer, Onofri etc etc...
but in fact there are some scores here and there that e flat is printed, but really nobody respects that. It doesn’t sound bad, but very uncommon, just like error. This peace is rather widely known 

cheers


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

andrzejmakal said:


> Hi
> Mari, as in embedded YT, plays e natural, as well as Carmignola, Podger, Beyer, Onofri etc etc...
> but in fact there are some scores here and there that e flat is printed, but really nobody respects that.



I have noticed, in the scores that I have seen, it must be played (e flat) for the first e and (e natural) for the second. But it is true that all the versions that I have heard nobody do so. 
Once compared, it sounds better as you say.


----------



## jason.d (Jan 12, 2020)

vsti said:


> Thank you all, first excuse my English, I will try to express myself well
> 
> 
> Thanks @Arbee, I also think it's a great library.
> ...




Awesome! I really like VSL’s matrix system.

Thanks for the insight on your workflow


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello, I upload the violin solo correction, I have followed, more or less, the indications according to the possibilities of my library and mine, I do not know if it is better now, or I have left it worse, in any case, it has been interesting to do so .
The file is just the fragment of the solo.

Cheers


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jan 12, 2020)

ha, ha, much better now, but that`s not all, in 0:17 should be e natural as well

Cheers


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

Ha, ha, oh man, I can't trust the scores, thanks. It is already corrected, or so I think.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jan 12, 2020)

Yesss, You got it

Best

edit:
You have used Special Ed VSL right? You mention Especial...
I`m asking because I`m in the market for some orch library and this Vivaldi sounds very good to my ears...
cheers


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

andrzejmakal said:


> Yesss, You got it
> Best
> edit:
> You have used Special Ed VSL right? You mention Especial...
> ...



Yes, I have the Vienna Special Edition, which is nothing other than a reduced and cheaper version of their products. (Starter version)
Now they have passed it to a new sampler player (Synchron), but I prefer to continue using the old one, because I have the paid version of Vienna Instrument (Vienna instrument pro, the old sampler player) and I like it better. Both libraries cost the same. I always wait for an offer, vol 1 I bought it for € 200, vol1 plus for € 190 and vol 2 for € 127.

It is understood that the synchron version is updated to the current times, reverb with positioning, etc. and the player is totally free.

To make this mockup I needed vol 1 and vol 1 plus, the second for the spiccato and detache sorts articulations.

But being honest, I don't know any other library so I can't give you an informed opinion. This is a very old library, like 15 or 20 years, maybe there is something better, it is talking very well about the BBC symphonic spitfire and it is said that they have a sound similar to this in terms of classic style.
Many libraries abound with cinematic and "Zimmer" sounds.

Finally, be careful with this mockup that I have made, because it explodes a series of articulations where all the libraries are more or less defended. For other things it may not be so good, I like it but it is true that I have nothing else either. And importantly, use dongle key for the license, something that the community doesn't like very much, nor me to be honest.

It is a library with limitations, it is possible that for the same or less price, you get something more modern and adapted to your needs, I do not want to defend what I have for the simple fact of having it, as a fan. I hope I have helped, I pass the developer link: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Product_Overview/Starter_Editions

Pd: In addition, it needs a lot of work to get a good result, as I read around, other companies say they have libraries ready to use (out the box) I think they call it.
Surely there are people here who can guide you better, I hope at least I have helped you something.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you for so detailed infos.
I know there are many other, newer, more up to date libraries on the market, but all this week I do nothing but listening demos and walkthrougs, all big and smaller companies, and I must say VLS SE speaks to me, I’m not really after epic, combo presets, I need some “true”, good sounding unisono groups, some solos, just to sketch, maybe some day for something more, but not today. I got their new sampler with free Big Bang Orchestra, I like it.

EW offer is also very tempting, no matter how old they are, still charming sounds.
All other seem to me too pathetic, epic, synthy, whatever...
cheers


----------



## vsti (Jan 12, 2020)

The solos on the strings are not very good in the special edition, for staccatos, spiccatos etc, yes, but the legato is quite synthetic, or at least I feel that way.

@andrzejmakal It just occurred to me that if you want, tomorrow I will send you privately the new mockup that I am making, so you see more widely the possibilities of the library, in this new mockup I make a lot of use of legatos, it is more “melodic”. although it is unfinished , without mixing and so on.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Jan 12, 2020)

Would be very nice, PM me when you are ready, thank you. 
kindest


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 13, 2020)

vsti said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A mockup for this well-known piece.
> 
> ...



So good! Well done!


----------



## Marlon Brown (Mar 3, 2020)

Very well done!


----------



## vsti (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks you very much, @Marlon Brown.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 7, 2020)

This is also actualyl one songs what maked me want wrote virtual orchestral music.


----------



## vsti (Mar 7, 2020)

It's a great piece.


----------

